# Scores ignoring thematic material on purpose



## Grizzlymv (Feb 21, 2022)

I was quite deceived after listening to the Uncharted score by Ramin Djawadi, and not hearing one single time any reference to the iconic score from the game by Greg Edmonson. Apparently the iconic main theme is showcased briefly during the movie, but clearly, it wasn't part of the score. Not the first time we see that, although it's more apparent when a sequel skip the thematic material with the change of composer. 

I mean, in a case were the rights aren't available, then fine, but there's several cases where the composer candidly admit not being interested in what was done and prefer to give his own stamp to it. I get the reason why someone would prefer to go with his own ideas rather than reuse someone else ideas, but when you jump on something that has a well established history, the least to do is to acknowledge it I think. And I think you can stay original and go in your territory while still acknoledging the past. And if it's really not his thing, that's ok too, but that should also say that he's not the right guy for the gig... Otherwise it kind of break it's identity. In this case I'm talking about an adaption from another media, but it's also happening within sequels which is even worst IMHO. 

Couple of example that come to mind, but there's a couple more:
- the Bad Boys (Mancina brilliant original score, ignored by Rabin on the second, but acknowledge by Balfe on the third)
- the Terminators (Except for Field on the first 2, and Holkenborg on the last one, everyone else skipped the themes, except for a brief show up during end credits for some).
- the Bournes (Powel iconic themes and style in 1,2,3, ignored by Howard in 4 despite being in the same world and same characters appart of the main one)

So to get back to Djawadi's score for Uncharted, don't get me wrong. His score is not bad, but it has nothing that says it's Uncharted. Same thing for Rabin on Bad Boys 2 or Howard on Bourne Legacy, etc. Not bad scores. not just score with the franchise identity. 

I just find it to be a bit disappointing from a fan when you watch something that is supposed to be something you know, but it tries to be something else for some reasons. I guess I'm just surprised that these gets approved in the first place. It's like if no one on these projects seems to actually realize that music is playing a huge part in the identity of a franchise. 

Not that this post will change a thing, but given the kind of people reading this forum, I thought maybe I missed something that would explain the why. It wouldn't change the fact that it breaks the identity, but at least, if there's a good reason other than "I don't care what was done previously" that would be a start.  

With the Last of US adaptation coming up, let's hope whoever write the score will not dismiss the brilliant work Gustavo Santaolalla wrote for the video game serie.


----------

